# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Những mánh gian lận thi cử 'khó đỡ'

## dongocnguyetanh

*Trăm cách gian lận mỗi khi kì thi đến, những hình ảnh hài hước khó đỡ muôn nẻo để làm bài.* 
 
 
Mánh thường thấy trong thời công nghệ số

 
Thầy giáo chắc bó tay và không dám 'vén áo nữ sinh'

 
Khi bút viết trở thành đáp án

 
Sau kì thi chắc mắt sẽ tăng thêm nhiều số nữa

 
Liếc mắt xem bài luôn cách 'cọp py' đơn giản và hiệu quả nhất

 
Phao 'ruột mèo' luôn dễ thấy nhất tại các phòng thi nước nhà

 
Có lẽ phải dùng 'kim tinh hỏa nhãn' của Ngộ Không mới đọc nổi

 
Nữ sinh luôn có lợi thế nhất là những lúc như này

 
Ngực là vũ khí tối ưu nhất và giám thị chắc chẳng dám động chạm

 * Smile*  ​

----------

